# Making holes in perspex



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi folks... I am just building a viv stack and using perspex for the backs and wanted to know is it best to drill holes in the perspex in order to screw through it to attach it to the wood or use a heat source to melt holes?

Is it easy to crack it if I drilled the holes, as I have had it cut to size?

Any advice or tips welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Why use perspex for the back when wood is fine?

Perspex can crack when drilling so dont drill too near edges, if burning a hole i it will rise up around the hole and melted bits will become brittle and top will not be even leading uneven pressure around hole area. You could use aquarium silicone to glue it and around edges.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

I am using perspex as this is going to be in my lounge, so also needs to look good... The base unit is just 4 rectangular wood units on two uprights originally brought from Ikea years ago as a bookshelf / storage unit, and am just doing a make over.... am also thinking of putting a low level (red or blue moonlight led) backing light vertically behind the stack to allow for viewing when we are home in the evenings.

Thanks for the gluing idea though... for some reason this idea had not occurred to me at all, even though I knew I would have to seal all around the edges with aquarium sealant once everything in place... definately mentally blonde..:lol2:


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi

Put a piece of masking tape over the bit you need the hole in. Start with smallest drill bit possible (pilot hole, then gradually get bigger). Put your drill on slowest speed as well.

even this will not guarantee that its going to crack, buts thats how i have done it in the past and "touch wood" never cracked perspex.


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for that... found old piece and tested using both metal and masonry drills, found metal drill better as long as on slow speed as said. Done all now and just glued them on, will add corner screws tomorrow and start on wiring... J


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

soldering iron


----------

